# 1950s Music Television Series



## pnagle (Oct 29, 2012)

In connection with research for a book project I am co-authoring, I am seeking any surviving episodes of and any information regarding "MUSIC OF THE MASTERS", a thirteen episode television series that was produced circa 1950 and distributed to American television stations during the mid-Fifties. The episodes were configured in an unusual series format of 15 minutes running time each. They featured the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia of Rome in performance under the baton of Maestro Jacques Rachmilovich. The series was produced by All-Nations Television, Inc. of New York and syndicated first by International News Service and then by Screen Gems Television and finally by National Telefilm Associates. Narration was provided by the "Voice of the Metropolitan" himself, Mr. Milton Cross. Many thanks in advance -- PGN


----------

